
Paul Allen’s yacht “Octopus” is for sale - Qworg
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/29723/you-can-buy-paul-allens-octopus-arguably-the-worlds-most-incredible-yacht
======
nabla9
It's rare to see superyacht that is tastefully designed and has interesting
functionality.

------
nextstep
The asking price is $325M, so no, I can’t buy Paul Allen’s yacht

~~~
barking
The potential market for this boat numbers under 1000 people or maybe even
under 100 I'd say.

~~~
Aeolun
Some of them may be on HN though?

~~~
barking
There's a thought, there's a lot of thoughts, actually!

------
Jaruzel
I have a large hope that whomever buys this, carries on doing great research
things with it, and doesn't just convert it into a playboys luxury pad.

~~~
peteretep
You can probably get a fancier yacht for the same price if you don't wanna do
the research stuff.

------
TYPE_FASTER
Well, you'd probably have to be on this list:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World%27s_Billionaires](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World%27s_Billionaires)

Or, take a risk and charter it to offset some of the est. $32.5mil annual run
cost. Filling the tank can't be cheap, but a 12,500 mile range is pretty
amazing.

------
barking
You could imagine that the name was supposed to evoke James Bond because it
certainly looks like something from a Bond movie.

------
codeulike
Would suit James Cameron perhaps

~~~
vincengomes
James Cameron's net worth is estimated at 700 million.

the asking price for the Yacht is almost Half.

Then taking into consideration, the expesnive maintanence costs, i dont think
even James cameron could afford it.

------
rq1
We’re in 2019 and there is still some websites that mess with the browser
history and break the back button. (iOS/safari)

~~~
dannyw
Browsers should start punishing captive traps. There are valid use cases for
SPA redirects without user interaction, much like how HTTP redirects
("Location: ") work, but... abuse should be dealt with.

~~~
cookingrobot
The browsers should just fix it. Clicking back should skip over all those
pages in the back-stack that I didn’t interact with.

